# Battery Woes



## steve87j (Jul 20, 2011)

Like ALL Sense3.0 Roms this one drains the heck out of my battery. I have the extended battery and my liquid and cm7 roms would last about 20 hours. Here its 4 o clock and my phone is at 45%.

i have the stock kernal with newest radio 906 4g turned off


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Your phone is setup wrong.


----------



## steve87j (Jul 20, 2011)

now im att 33%...

how in the WORLD can i bet setup wrong?

Please tell me im missing something obvious becuase i like the rom but battery life under 10 hours with extended is more important.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Do u have sync on? Did u calibrate? What apps are u running? There are alot of variables


----------



## steve87j (Jul 20, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> Do u have sync on? Did u calibrate? What apps are u running? There are alot of variables


sync is on for gmail/ weather 3 hours / facebook never

run beluga facebook gmail and thats it. No widgets running.

whats calibrate..... the battery? no way that would help. Its draining WAY to fast to be a calibration of the battery.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

u on 4g? And a bad calibration could be a cause..What kernal do u run?


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I would try a different ROM, I have had good luck with Gingeritis 3D and battery life.


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

Turn data off via toggle or quick settings, only turn it on when you need to check email, use the browser or sync something, you'll thank me later

You should have killed me, when you had the chance


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Try changing preferred network to cdma auto PRL and see what kind of difference it makes. On BAMF Forever I'm getting 20 to 30 hours on stock kernel or Imos kernel overclocked.

Are you running any kind of task killers or anything like that?


----------

